# My new mice - pics :)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Many thanks to Kallan and Art coming to my house yesterday to do the mouse exchange for the Train of the North!

Here are my new additions:







4
Ivory Satin Doe (from Onyx)








PEW Buck (from Onyx)








Pretty little Blue Doe (from Art)
















Fuzzy Buck (from Art) - even though she thinks he's ugly  i think he's quirky and cute  
















Long Haired Blue Buck (from Art)

I'm really happy with my new mice. They haven't been given names yet....but i'm working on it 

Thanks again girls. Really appreciate the effort in arranging the mouse swap. xxx


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

They really are lovely. Art was trying to explain how insane your living room was yesterday haha, just boxes of mice all over the place. I can only imagine. 
Thanks again to you for my lovely beauties


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha yeah it was a little on the chaotic side lol. worth it though....and you're very welcome xx


----------

